# 2011 Trek Madone 5.1



## wanton007 (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone have feedback on this bike?

My LBS is selling one for $2500 taxes included. Also including tune ups for a year and fitting. 

Here's a link the Trek archive: http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/2011/archive/madone51

Weighs in around 16.5 lbs without pedals which is pretty decent. Must be the Sram stuff that keeps the weight down. I've taken for a few rides and it rides pretty good and it's the last one in my size. 

For a bike that is almost 2 years old now with the 2013's coming out, is the sale price pretty reasonable? They are also no longer an authorized Trek dealer as another LBS is now authorized and the bike is kept in the basement. Presumably because they're no longer allowed to have it on showroom floor?


----------

